# Max Park 5.32 WR average (5.47 wasn't enough)



## abunickabhi (Nov 7, 2021)

​Result link: https://live.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/676/rounds/10474

First WR, first round- Time list: 5.34 5.21 5.32 6.06 5.76 = 5.47 average
Second WR, second round - Time list: 5.34 5.50 5.12 4.54 5.96 = *5.32 average*!

He breaks the WR by 0.01 seconds in the first official round of the comp.


Video will be uploaded here: https://www.youtube.com/c/MaxFast23

This is his 42th WR and surprisingly his second WR in 3x3. This was his 103rd competition and he updated his 3x3 avg PR by 0.12 seconds. His home PB is much faster than this though.
Congrats Max! Boom baby!

Other place announcement of the record - https://forum.worldcubeassociation.org/t/max-park-3x3-wr-average-5-47-seconds/16283

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Cubers/comments/qouatl


----------



## ender9994 (Nov 7, 2021)

Not surprised at all! Congrats to him


----------



## gruuby (Nov 7, 2021)

I have a feeling that this record will be broken soon. Congrats to Max though!


----------



## any name you wish (Nov 7, 2021)

This is so exciting! After the fourth solve, he was guaranteed to get a 5.57 NAR Average or better, and then he pulled out this. Crazy.

This is his second ever 3x3 world record.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Nov 7, 2021)

I'm not surprised by the average but I am surprised by the record. I didn't know he had a comp.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Nov 7, 2021)

baby boomer!


----------



## carcass (Nov 7, 2021)

Sheeeesh
I got to talk to him some at Utah Fall 2021. Really cool guy. GJ on the record!


----------



## OtterCuber (Nov 7, 2021)

Congratulations, Max!!


----------



## CodingCuber (Nov 7, 2021)

Hey, world record announcements are my job!

Congratulations to Max, incredibly well deserved.


----------



## qwr (Nov 7, 2021)

Incredible. Can't wait for the video


----------



## Scollier (Nov 7, 2021)

This is insane! Congrats to him!!


----------



## Cuberstache (Nov 7, 2021)

Well-deserved for sure. Based on his YouTube channel, his is definitely the fastest 3x3 solver in the world right now. He can absolutely improve this.


----------



## J41 (Nov 7, 2021)

What a result! Awesome.


----------



## cuberswoop (Nov 7, 2021)

Tymon hurry up already. 

Hoorah Max!


----------



## CubeRed (Nov 7, 2021)

#BOOMBABY


----------



## fun at the joy (Nov 7, 2021)

already beaten in the second round


----------



## turtwig (Nov 7, 2021)

Looks like the new WR is the first pure sub-6 average, too.


----------



## cuberswoop (Nov 7, 2021)

fun at the joy said:


> already beaten in the second round


Guess I can kiss my long-term dreams goodbye.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Nov 7, 2021)

fun at the joy said:


> already beaten in the second round
> View attachment 17604


@abunickabhi you didn't even wait until the comp was over before posting?

I knew something felt incomplete. This is what I would expect!


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Nov 7, 2021)

cuberswoop said:


> Guess I can kiss my long-term dreams goodbye.


rip Cuberswoop (2021-2021)


----------



## any name you wish (Nov 7, 2021)

Now he has 5.32!


----------



## ender9994 (Nov 7, 2021)

Can't wait to see the results from the finals.


----------



## CubeRed (Nov 7, 2021)

Nuuk cuber said:


> I have a feeling that this record will be broken soon. Congrats to Max though!


Very true.


----------



## any name you wish (Nov 7, 2021)

Nuuk cuber said:


> I have a feeling that this record will be broken soon. Congrats to Max though!


By soon do you mean in a few weeks/months or in a few hours?


----------



## J41 (Nov 7, 2021)

I've never been to a comp or competed properly, so apologies for the ignorant question, but will the first WR be officially recognised given it was in the same comp?


----------



## cuberswoop (Nov 7, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> rip Cuberswoop (2021-2021)


Yup I'm dead now.

Max beat me. My own dog....


----------



## any name you wish (Nov 7, 2021)

J41 said:


> I've never been to a comp or competed properly, so apologies for the ignorant question, but will the first WR be officially recognised given it was in the same comp?


No, because he beat it on the same day.


----------



## J41 (Nov 7, 2021)

any name you wish said:


> No, because he beat it on the same day.



Thank you - appreciate that. What a day!


----------



## any name you wish (Nov 7, 2021)

J41 said:


> Thank you - appreciate that. What a day!


Maybe he'll get a third.


----------



## CubeRed (Nov 7, 2021)

any name you wish said:


> Maybe he'll get a third.


That would go down in cubing history LOL


----------



## any name you wish (Nov 7, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> That would go down in cubing history LOL


It would.


----------



## Cuberstache (Nov 7, 2021)

Cuberstache said:


> He can absolutely improve this.


This comment aged well


----------



## any name you wish (Nov 7, 2021)

20.94 4x4 Average!


----------



## qwr (Nov 7, 2021)

cuberswoop said:


> Guess I can kiss my long-term dreams goodbye.


you could've done that when Faz appeared in 2010


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Nov 7, 2021)

when is the 3x3 final?


----------



## any name you wish (Nov 7, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> when is the 3x3 final?


In 50 minutes. https://live.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/676


----------



## PiKeeper (Nov 7, 2021)

Hold up, he's already broken the 3x3 wr twice and the 4x4 wr in a single comp?!


----------



## any name you wish (Nov 7, 2021)

Actually there won't be any more world records because we're expecting them. When we don't expect them they happen and when we do they don't happen.

We didn't realize how fast he would break Ruihang Xu's 5.48,


PiKeeper said:


> Hold up, he's already broken the 3x3 wr twice and the 4x4 wr in a single comp?!


Yep.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Nov 7, 2021)

any name you wish said:


> 20.94 4x4 Average!


RIP @TheEpicCuber 2021-2021


----------



## any name you wish (Nov 7, 2021)

He won't break any more though, because now we're all expecting it.

When we expect it, it doesn't happen, and when we don't expect it, it happens.

We didn't know it would be this quick that Ruihang Xu's world record would be broken.
No one expected Max Park to break it AGAIN after he already did.
And two world records is already a lot, to our surprise comes a third on a totally different cube.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Nov 7, 2021)

any name you wish said:


> He won't break any more though, because now we're all expecting it.
> 
> When we expect it, it doesn't happen, and when we don't expect it, it happens.
> 
> ...


What are you talking about? (you already posted this btw)
I didn't know the comp was still going on but if I did I would 100% expect him to beat it again since he's more than capable of it. I was also completely confident that Max would beat it on his first comp and most people were *surprised* Tymon (or Matty) hadn't taken it yet.


----------



## CubeRed (Nov 7, 2021)

any name you wish said:


> He won't break any more though, because now we're all expecting it.
> 
> When we expect it, it doesn't happen, and when we don't expect it, it happens.
> 
> ...


Reverse psychology?


----------



## any name you wish (Nov 7, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> Reverse psychology?


Reverse psychology, yes.



TheCubingCuber347 said:


> What are you talking about? (you already posted this btw)
> I didn't know the comp was still going on but if I did I would 100% expect him to beat it again since he's more than capable of it. I was also completely confident that Max would beat it on his first comp and most people were *surprised* Tymon (or Matty) hadn't taken it yet.


I meant I thought it would take a few more competitions (my exact prediction was next weekend he would get a 5.44 Average with the times: 5.491, 5.400, (6.531), (4.962), 5.445


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Nov 7, 2021)

any name you wish said:


> He won't break any more though, because now we're all expecting it.
> 
> When we expect it, it doesn't happen, and when we don't expect it, it happens.
> 
> ...


anything could happen. why wouldn't he be able to break the record again just because we are expecting? that doesn't make sense at all


----------



## any name you wish (Nov 7, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> anything could happen. why wouldn't he be able to break the record again just because we are expecting? that doesn't make sense at all


I'm not actually being serious, I'm just joking.

What we really need is someone at the comp watching Max solve to update us live.

9.34 OH Average!


----------



## turtwig (Nov 7, 2021)

3x3 OH WR this time


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Nov 7, 2021)

turtwig said:


> 3x3 OH WR this time
> View attachment 17606


RIP @GenTheThief 2021-2021


----------



## CubeRed (Nov 7, 2021)

Max Park is literally shattering peoples dreams here.


----------



## J41 (Nov 7, 2021)

One of the GOAT.


----------



## cuberswoop (Nov 7, 2021)

Max didn't do it.


----------



## J41 (Nov 7, 2021)

cuberswoop said:


> Max didn't do it.



Didn't get another WR in the 3x3 final, but what a day of achievements. Amazing cuber.

(7.48), 6.34, 6.80, (5.32), 5.60 in the final.


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 8, 2021)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> @abunickabhi you didn't even wait until the comp was over before posting?
> 
> I knew something felt incomplete. This is what I would expect!


I slept off after seeing the 5.47 seconds. Will update the head post description now.


----------



## GenTheThief (Nov 8, 2021)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> RIP @GenTheThief 2021-2021


oh no worries 9.3 is still very much in reach for me; this is barely faster than it was before.

The only thing I'm worried about is a rouxer (Fahmi) getting a sub8 average. Then it will truly be beyond hope.
Although I can still go for NAR I suppose.


----------



## hellocubers (Nov 8, 2021)

Me: at least 2 PB's in a month
Max: 3 WRs in a single comp


----------



## gruuby (Nov 8, 2021)

Nuuk cuber said:


> I have a feeling that this record will be broken soon. Congrats to Max though!


I was right.


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 8, 2021)

Pure sub-6 from Max.

Super clean performance!


----------



## OtterCuber (Nov 8, 2021)

Just amazing. Max is so inspirational.


----------



## White KB (Nov 8, 2021)

What-- how
Absolutely love it



turtwig said:


> 3x3 OH WR this time
> View attachment 17606


He finally broke it
It's been standing 3 years and he finally broke it
Insanely good


----------



## Swagrid (Nov 8, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> 42th


Fourty seconth


----------



## LBr (Nov 8, 2021)

turtwig said:


> 3x3 OH WR this time
> View attachment 17606


@UNO_FASY will you take this?


----------



## CubeRed (Nov 8, 2021)

LBr said:


> @UNO_FASY will you take this?


This is the question that is getting most attention right now. Will Fahmi beat Max?


----------



## cuberswoop (Nov 8, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> This is the question that is getting most attention right now. Will Fahmi beat Max?


No.


----------



## qwr (Nov 8, 2021)

I think we should celebrate Max Park's record instead of pinging someone else to ask if they will get the record


----------



## White KB (Nov 8, 2021)

qwr said:


> I think we should celebrate Max Park's record instead of pinging someone else to ask if they will get the record


I wonder if Minh Thai will get the record again
By which I of course mean, that makes sense


----------



## LBr (Nov 9, 2021)

cuberswoop said:


> No.


he will


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 10, 2021)

White KB said:


> I wonder if Minh Thai will get the record again
> By which I of course mean, that makes sense


I want to hear Minh Thai's comment after he sees this record from Max Park.


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Nov 10, 2021)

wow it's broken again?? btw congrats Max! (might be late tho)


----------



## qwr (Nov 11, 2021)

Videos are out @abunickabhi


----------



## Garf (Nov 11, 2021)

qwr said:


> Videos are out @abunickabhi


I swear, how does THIS man break two records, one after another, at one comp?
As he would say, "Boom, baby!"


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Nov 11, 2021)

Max Park is awesome! Ruihang: No...


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Nov 11, 2021)

judge in the background should be judging
imagine cuber peeling the stickers lol


----------



## Tabe (Nov 12, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> judge in the background should be judging
> imagine cuber peeling the stickers lol
> 
> View attachment 17656


There's no active solve going on so he's got nothing to judge. (notice the 0.000 time).


----------



## DavyP (Nov 12, 2021)

While it is good to see Max doing well I think it is overlooked that most other cubers have to hold a job, go to school etc or manage their time. While Max just solves cubes and his parents cash in. I don’t mean to sound negative but he does nothing else but solve cubes, its the special olympics in reverse.


----------



## Garf (Nov 12, 2021)

DavyP said:


> While it is good to see Max doing well I think it is overlooked that most other cubers have to hold a job, go to school etc or manage their time. While Max just solves cubes and his parents cash in. I don’t mean to sound negative but he does nothing else but solve cubes, its the special olympics in reverse.


You're forgetting the fact that he is autistic.


----------



## White KB (Nov 12, 2021)

TheEpicCuber said:


> You're forgetting the fact that he is autistic.


I think he means that Max is better than everyone else because he doesn't have to work since he's autistic, whereas in the Special Olympics it's typically the opposite way since people in the Special Olympics typically perform worse than their Olympic counterparts.

Imho, we should treat everyone equally according to their needs, even if they don't have equal abilities.


----------



## kubesolver (Nov 12, 2021)

White KB said:


> Imho, we should treat everyone equally according to their needs, even if they don't have equal abilities.


Sound good doesn't work. (Ever heard of communism?)

Luckily In general we treat those with higher abilities better and rightly so.


----------



## Tabe (Nov 12, 2021)

DavyP said:


> While it is good to see Max doing well I think it is overlooked that most other cubers have to hold a job, go to school etc or manage their time. While Max just solves cubes and his parents cash in. I don’t mean to sound negative but he does nothing else but solve cubes, its the special olympics in reverse.


That's certainly a hot take. And an unnecessary shot at Max's parents. Yes, I'm sure they're "cashing in". For the record, his parents are both super nice people who spent a ton of time volunteering throughout the Missoula competition. His mom judged or ran for probably half or more of all rounds of all events, for example.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Nov 12, 2021)

kubesolver said:


> Sound good doesn't work. (Ever heard of communism?)
> 
> Luckily In general we treat those with higher abilities better and rightly so.



Yes, so let's make it acceptable to mock people like Max because they have lower abilities due to being born with disabilities because treating everyone equally like a decent human is communism and anything that might share any resemblance to it is bad because Kim Jong-un hurt my feelings.


----------



## Garf (Nov 12, 2021)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> Yes, so let's make it acceptable to mock people like Max because they have lower abilities due to being born with disabilities because treating everyone equally like a decent human is communism.


Exactly so. That is why you should treat people the way you want to be treated.
Treat people rudely, you get treated rudely back in the long run. Treat people kindly and helpfully, they'll treat you kindly and helpfully back in the long run.


----------



## kubesolver (Nov 12, 2021)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> Yes, so let's make it acceptable to mock people like Max because they have lower abilities due to being born with disabilities because treating everyone equally like a decent human is communism and anything that might share any resemblance to it is bad because Kim Jong-un hurt my feelings.


Ok. So you have completely missed my point or I have failed to represent it. So to clarify.

We shouldn't mock anyone. And in particular mocking Max for having fantastic parents or for any other reason is awful in my opinion. 

There is a certain cultural minimum to which we should treat everyone, but that doesn't mean we should treat everyone equally. 

Max is the most able, the most skilled cuber of all times (arguably). That's why we should (and generally do to my knowledge) treat him better.

We cherish Max, we admire and celebrate his abilities. Businesses throw money at him, media and us give him attention, etc. It's unequal (because we don't treat other less skilled people the same way) but it's fair and right.


----------



## White KB (Nov 12, 2021)

kubesolver said:


> Sound good doesn't work. (Ever heard of communism?)
> 
> Luckily In general we treat those with higher abilities better and rightly so.


I like your thinking, but I have to disagree. I was trying not to sound communist.
EDIT: For a second there, I thought this was the argument thread... oops


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Nov 12, 2021)

Max is such a beast! In my first few years of cubing it was an inspiration to see Feliks breaking a new record around every corner. Now Max is doing the same thing for a different generation of cubers and at an even higher level. It's so much fun to watch him continually exceed and set the bar higher and higher.


----------



## cuberswoop (Nov 12, 2021)

DavyP said:


> Max just solves cubes and his parents cash in.


But I mean, if he comes first in any event he makes money right?


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Nov 12, 2021)

cuberswoop said:


> But I mean, if he comes first in any event he makes money right?


The sentiment is off though. Max's parents don't have an interest in keeping him cubing for their own financial gain. They introduced him to cubing for his own physical and then emotional development. It's pretty clear that his parents are just trying to do what they think is the best for their son.


----------



## cuberswoop (Nov 12, 2021)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> The sentiment is off though. Max's parents don't have an interest in keeping him cubing for their own financial gain. They introduced him to cubing for his own physical and then emotional development. It's pretty clear that his parents are just trying to do what they think is the best for their son.


Yes, but they're not just spending hundreds, thousands of dollars without not going broke.


----------



## ender9994 (Nov 12, 2021)

This whole discussion is stupid. The amount of money his parents make from him cubing is miniscule compared to the cost they spend making sure their son gets to keep participating is his favorite hobby. They do it because their son loves it, not for any other reason.


----------



## any name you wish (Nov 12, 2021)

How do you create a thread?


----------



## cuberswoop (Nov 12, 2021)

any name you wish said:


> How do you create a thread?


Go to the Forums tab and hit "post a thread"


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Nov 12, 2021)

cuberswoop said:


> Yes, but they're not just spending hundreds, thousands of dollars without not going broke.


lol. Any income from Max’s wins is definitely negligiable compared to the income of average working citizens. Cubing will not pay your mortgage. 



ender9994 said:


> This whole discussion is stupid. The amount of money his parents make from him cubing is miniscule compared to the cost they spend making sure their son gets to keep participating is his favorite hobby. They do it because their son loves it, not for any other reason.


I agree on all accounts.


----------



## cuberswoop (Nov 12, 2021)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> lol. Any income from Max’s wins is definitely negligiable compared to the income of average working citizens. Cubing will not pay your mortgage.
> 
> 
> I agree on all accounts.


I'll just stop then.


----------



## Swagrid (Nov 12, 2021)

kubesolver said:


> Ever heard of communism?


SS forums - putting the SS in USSR since 2006


----------



## J41 (Nov 13, 2021)

DavyP said:


> While it is good to see Max doing well I think it is overlooked that most other cubers have to hold a job, go to school etc or manage their time. While Max just solves cubes and his parents cash in. I don’t mean to sound negative but he does nothing else but solve cubes, its the special olympics in reverse.



Such an unnecessary post. Why can't we just celebrate an incredible achievement? Literally every single cuber has different circumstances. Those circumstances aren't relevant to celebrating this world record.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Nov 13, 2021)

Here's the thing. Technically, cubing IS his job, even though it is not sustainable.
JPerm once said that his current only job is youtube and cubing. Max Park also has a youtube channel where he has almost 90k subs, and he gets competition prize money on top of that. That might be an unsteady income, but you could put it that Max Park has the advantage of being able to cube for a living for now. He also had the advantage of learning how to cube at a very early age compared to most cubers at just 5 years old.


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Nov 13, 2021)

I challenge the next few posts to simply celebrate the new WR and get this thread back on track.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Nov 13, 2021)

Why not do something like what @kubesolver did for the 5.48 WR average? It would be a pretty good way to celebrate Max's WR


----------



## CubeRed (Nov 13, 2021)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> I challenge the next few posts to simply celebrate the new WR and get this thread back on track.


This was a few days ago, so we've all pretty much said our celebrations. But go Max Park anyway.


----------



## qwr (Nov 13, 2021)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> Yes, so let's make it acceptable to mock people like Max because they have lower abilities due to being born with disabilities because treating everyone equally like a decent human is communism and anything that might share any resemblance to it is bad because Kim Jong-un hurt my feelings.









In season


----------



## Garf (Nov 13, 2021)

anyway, let’s hope that Max can keep this up. He is a pretty cool guy, after all.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Nov 13, 2021)

max park more like.... Fast Park


----------



## pjk (Nov 16, 2021)

Congrats Max!


----------



## CubeRed (Nov 19, 2021)

Jperms reaction/reconstruction.


----------



## Flowkap (Nov 19, 2021)

JPerm reconstructed all solves of the WR ao5. Insanely fast.... I wasn't even aware Max doesn't do double flicks.


----------



## Swagrid (Nov 19, 2021)

Flowkap said:


> Max doesn't do double flicks.


No double flicks, no red or orange cross, and much fewer algs than other top CFOPers.


----------



## Jam88 (Nov 20, 2021)

He definitely deserves this


----------

